# I have a driving horse ...woooot!



## LindaL (Nov 22, 2009)

We had planned to send Jet, our 2 yr old gelding to a trainer for driving, but before we could contact and make arrangements with the trainer we originally were going to go with, the caretaker at the barn where we board said he trains horses and would train Jet to drive for us. This actually is an ideal situation for us, since we wouldnt have to take him anywhere, we could come out and work him and the other horses and see how he is doing at the same time...plus he gave us a really good deal on his training services. I figured we would get him started at least and then if we wanted to go with the other trainer later we could.

This was 2 weeks ago...and today was his 1st day driving! Jet is taking everything in stride...very easy-going horse...and has a nice foundation started. Ralph, the trainer is making sure we not only have a "competitive" horse, but a SAFE one...by making sure he is used to lots of different sounds, etc.

I am so excited that he is starting to drive now...Obviously he still has a lot to learn, but as well as he has taken to everything already...I am sure he will be fine with the rest!






Here is a short video clip of his 1st time driving...


----------



## AppyLover2 (Nov 22, 2009)

How fortunate that you found someone close who you can work with while he gets Jet started. Wish there were someone around here like that....in addition to having a nice area to work him like yours.


----------



## Kilkenny Farms (Nov 22, 2009)

Whoo! Hooo! You are on your way! Congratulations!

Barbara Kilkenny


----------



## LindaL (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks...I know he has a ways to go, but this is a start and it was quicker than we had expected, so we are just really happy that he is progressing well!


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats to you guys! I know how it feels to see them driving for the first time



I know I was proud as punch. He looks good and looks like he will make a steady partner. Good luck with him. Hope you will post more, specially when you get to drive him the first time.


----------



## Deb O. (Nov 23, 2009)

dreaminmini said:


> Congrats to you guys! I know how it feels to see them driving for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> I know I was proud as punch. He looks good and looks like he will make a steady partner. Good luck with him. Hope you will post more, specially when you get to drive him the first time.


Thanks. As Linda has said on her I'm very new to all this. But am very proud of him. And can't wait to see him continue to progress and be the one on the cart with him. Deb


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Nov 23, 2009)

Congrats on getting Jet Set started in harness, he will be great as well in the driving end of showing we had felt. He should follow in his sires footsteps being Michigan's Sharp as a Tack. We have nobody close to us that does driving training, the closest people are in New York and Michigan, you are Lucky.....

You will have a blast driving, that is Scott's favorite classes to do and he is looking forward to when we put our Modern shetland in harness in 2011.


----------



## susanne (Nov 29, 2009)

Dang! I can't see the video (can't get on YouTube...)

Of course, I REALLY can't wait to see him in person, both driving and "au naturel." Perhaps I could tag along on one of your visits...?

So, who is doing the training?


----------



## LindaL (Nov 30, 2009)

Susanne...Erin will be coming out with another of her friends today to see Guiness...maybe contact her?


----------



## LindaL (Nov 30, 2009)

I took more videos yesterday of myself and the trainer driving...If anyone is interested I will post...lol He really is progressing nicely...much more forward motion now!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 30, 2009)

Congratulations



. I have an under mare currently started in harness so I understand your level of excitement


----------



## dreaminmini (Nov 30, 2009)

LindaL said:


> I took more videos yesterday of myself and the trainer driving...If anyone is interested I will post...lol He really is progressing nicely...much more forward motion now!


Please put them up. I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## LindaL (Nov 30, 2009)

Update on original post....


----------

